# Thoughts on a modified Tube Cricket



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sure many of you guys are familiar with the Noisy Cricket, and it's tube preamped counterpart, the Tube Cricket. I was looking at the schematics for the Tube Cricket, and thinking about how much I didn't want a single 'tone' knob to control things. I pulled up the plans for the AX84 and borrowed the filter stage from that.

The plans for the Tube Cricket mention using a 12AT7 in place of the 12AU7 for a little more gain. I'd like to have that bump in gain - but given that there's a more complex filter stage, more power would be lost. Do you guys think it be beneficial to use a 12AX7 to compensate? Or am I on the wrong track here with how the filter works?


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello Aaron, I think that the 12AX7 will produce way to much gain in that circuit design for a 12AU7. The gain factor for a 12AU7 is 19, 12AT7 is 60 and the 12AX7 is 100. But you can try it, it won't damage anything.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Aaron,
Are you buying the kit, or are you building from the schematics and sourcing your own parts? 
I've looked at purchasing the Tube Cricket kit.
I've also been looking for a Firefly PCB.
Not sure which amp is better.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

I was planning on building it myself. I've got ample amounts of perfboard and wire. And an enclosure. I've got it all laid out in DIY Layout Creator. As for which is better, I couldn't tell you. I'm trying to find time to build it since I've got many of the parts laying around (including a couple of 8s that would be interesting candidates for a cab)


----------

